# Another Sony A7R II Image Appears on Flickr



## Canon Rumors Guy (May 6, 2015)

```
<p>Another image with the following EXIF data has appeared on flickr. This <a href="http://www.canonrumors.com/2015/05/56mp-sony-sensor-on-the-way/" target="_blank">follows the image that Zeiss posted on flickr,</a> shot with one of their new Batis lenses.</p>
<blockquote><p>Adobe

Exif

SONY

ILCE-7RM2

Adobe Photoshop CC 2014 (Macintosh)

2015:05:05 21:36:48</p></blockquote>
<p>It is widely expected that the Sony A7R II will be announced in the next week or so and will have a new image sensor above 50mp.</p>
<p>Source: [<a href="http://photorumors.com/2015/05/06/another-picture-from-a-sony-ilce-7rm2-camera-appeared-on-flickr/#ixzz3ZN8j1Rzu" target="_blank">PhotoRumors</a>]</p>
```


----------



## expatinasia (May 7, 2015)

Sony are definitely worth keeping an eye on, especially where their cameras are concerned.

Is funny to think that in my home I used to have TVs, mobiles, a laptop, DVD players, VCD recorders, stereos, radios, walkmans all made by Sony. Today, I do not have a single product made by Sony.

I am looking forward to the confirmed announcement of the A7R II and the RX100 Mark IV.

Exciting times.


----------



## dolina (May 7, 2015)

It was disproved as a fake.


----------



## expatinasia (May 7, 2015)

dolina said:


> It was disproved as a fake.



I think you will find that there were two pictures. One was disproved as a fake, the other (the Zeiss image) seems to still be causing confusion.

https://www.flickr.com/photos/carlzeisslenses/17123880790/in/set-72157651844166820

All good fun, though!


----------

